# Show name brainstorming



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Madly Magic
Magical Maddie 
Magic Cat
A Lil' Bit of Magic
A Little Bit of Magic
Majestically Magical


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Roman said:


> Madly Magic
> Magical Maddie
> Magic Cat
> A Lil' Bit of Magic
> ...


I like the first 3 the best, and OP, there's nothing wrong with using her registered name! 

You could also do Magically _________. Don't know what the __________ would be :lol:. 

I like Magically Mad but that might not give the impression you want. I guess it could be Magically Maddie.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

EponaLynn said:


> I like the first 3 the best, and OP, there's nothing wrong with using her registered name!
> 
> You could also do Magically _________. Don't know what the __________ would be :lol:.
> 
> I like Magically Mad but that might not give the impression you want. I guess it could be Magically Maddie.


Magically in Love
Magically in Dreams


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Magic Moment


----------



## scarletnape (Nov 27, 2014)

Star Magic


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Use her racing name.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas! I think we're going with Magic Moment


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am pleased you chose my name.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

That is a cute name to settle on! I love the nod to her racing name as well! I put mine's barn name and racing name together as well for when I do show him. Manhattan's Fire is what I came up with =] Barn name is Manhattan, racing/registered name is Balkan Fire. Magic Moment is soo cute though!!! love it!


----------

